# Group Attacks Off-Duty NYPD Officer, Steal His Gun During Assault



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Manhattan, NY – An off-duty New York police officer was attacked by a group of men who assaulted him and stole his personal firearm in Hell’s Kitchen late last week, according to police.

The incident began inside the Hudson Market deli located at 755 9th Avenue at approximately 4:30 a.m. on March 11, WABC reported.

Police said an off-duty, 42-year-old officer and his male friend were inside the business when they got into a dispute with someone.

“It started, two guys having a quarrel with the lady, and the lady and two guys, they were having some issue,” an employee told WABC. “I think the lady was angry over something. She was screaming very loud.”

A short while later, a group of men came in and attacked the off-duty officer and his friend, the witness said.

The suspects began “punching” them, then managed to steal the off-duty officer’s personal firearm, according to police.

“They were still kicking and punching when the guy was on the floor,” one witness said, according to CBS News. “Then, the other guy ran on that side, and then they followed him and the fight went longer…And then when the police were here, all three guys ran away.”

The group of suspects jumped into a gray Dodge Charger and fled southbound on Ninth Avenue, according to WABC. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502310299235463176
The officer suffered a cut to his face during the attack and was transported to St. Luke’s Hospital, WPIX reported.

He was later listed in stable condition, according to CBS News.

His friend was also treated for injuries at the hospital, police said.

His condition was not released.

None of the suspects have been apprehended, WPIX reported.

The circumstances leading up to the fight have not been released.

The investigation into the assault and stolen firearm remained ongoing.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The witnesses really cleared it up for me. I was confused but now I'm not.  But I get the general idea and it's scary as shit. But it reminds me, we can be victims when off duty, just like everyone else.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> The witnesses really cleared it up for me. I was confused but now I'm not.  But I get the general idea and it's scary as shit. But it reminds me, we can be victims when off duty, just like everyone else.


Moreso after the climate created by democrats since 2009. Stay armed and keep your head on a swivel.


----------

